# YS624 for Sale - Grand Rapids, MI



## Tonamy76 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I have a YS624 for sale. I purchased a house and the previous owner left it in the garage. He left gas in the tank and it won't start. I have both original keys. I purchased a Cub Cadet because I can't get anyone to work on it locally. I'm asking $200 which based on other forums here, seems to be a fair asking price. I'm located in Grand Rapids, MI and whoever wants it would need to arrange transportation. I'm not mechanically inclined, I prefer electronics, so I have no idea if it has any other issues besides having the gas left in it. I can take more pictures if you have specific questions. I can tell you it has the metal gas tank, not the plastic one, and as you can see from the picture it has the tracks, not the wheels. It does NOT have the headlight on it, but it does have the wiring for it. Also, you can shift through all the gears with no issue, as I've read sometimes those stick. If you have any other questions, please post a message here or send me a message and I will answer as much as I know. Thanks.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

That is going to be a hard sell with the augers worn than much.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

$200 is definitely a fair price. Tracks seem in pretty good condition. Augers look worn but not that bad. Shifting easy thru the gears is a plus. Body doesn't look badly rusted and rust inside auger housing is not terrible.


Good luck with the sale (if it was in my area I probably wouldn't hesitate on grabbing it).


----------



## Tonamy76 (Dec 18, 2016)

I already have my Cub Cadet so this is more of a clean out the garage and hope someone can get some use out of it before this winter sale. I know it's hard to find parts for them, but you can also interchange Honda stuff. That's mostly from reading here. I'll leave this post up for a little while since I know there's a lot of people on the site who are snowblower mechanic hobbyist people. I didn't list it on Craigslist or anything. I'm always open to "fair" offers but this isn't a barnburner item for me.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Seems like a fair price for what it is right now, especially if it runs. Why are the shear pins protruding?
You may have to wait a couple months for any interest.


----------



## Tonamy76 (Dec 18, 2016)

I have no idea what shear pins are. I purchased my house from an older couple that was ready to leave Michigan and retire to Arizona and he left everything in the garage. Table saws, lawn mower, snowblower, just a bunch of stuff. This thing has never run. He left gas in it, which from what i've read, makes you need to clean the fuel lines and carburetor. I listed it early in case someone was looking for a project they could fix before the snow comes. I can't get any shop locally to work on it.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

If you can deliver......i will pay the full asking price !! :wink2:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

cpchriste said:


> Seems like a fair price for what it is right now, especially if it runs. Why are the shear pins protruding?



Looks to me like they were replaced with regular, extra-long bolts.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

more than likely all it needed was to clean the carb, minimal tools or knowledge needed and some carb clean spray, plenty of vids on howto and this forum to ask


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Tonamy76 said:


> I have no idea what shear pins are. I purchased my house from an older couple that was ready to leave Michigan and retire to Arizona and he left everything in the garage. Table saws, lawn mower, snowblower, just a bunch of stuff. This thing has never run. He left gas in it, which from what i've read, makes you need to clean the fuel lines and carburetor. I listed it early in case someone was looking for a project they could fix before the snow comes. I can't get any shop locally to work on it.


Thank you for posting this rare machine for sale on this site. You didn't have to. 

While in need of some work, the price is still not out of whack. 

No need to nit-pick the Seller fella's 

.


----------



## Tonamy76 (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm still looking to find a home for this thing before the winter comes. I'll entertain "reasonable" offers, since it's not doing me any good besides taking up space in my garage. I can take specific pictures if you would like. I don't know much about this machine besides what I've read here on the forums, so I'm not sure if there are some kind of common problems they have.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

yamahas are vg machines from what ive read, but patience is needed to sell at this time of year, price seems very fair for a yamaha


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

I've just ordered a new "18 YS624.... Will be here shortly.


Your price is good for that one.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Tonamy76 said:


> I'm still looking to find a home for this thing before the winter comes. I'll entertain "reasonable" offers, since it's not doing me any good besides taking up space in my garage. I can take specific pictures if you would like. I don't know much about this machine besides what I've read here on the forums, so I'm not sure if there are some kind of common problems they have.


im a bit shocked that a member , or a friend of a member hasnt taken you up on the sale ! if you were within a 100 miles of me.....i would be the new owner .


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nwcove said:


> im a bit shocked that a member , or a friend of a member hasnt taken you up on the sale ! if you were within a 100 miles of me.....i would be the new owner .


+1 on it


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

CLEAN THE CARB!!!
the gas that was left in it has gummed up the carb.
watch some vids, ask here. 
buy a can of carb clean spray, get some small thin wires, old tooth brush and plastic gloves. maybe take you a couple of hours, or the whole day lol if ur a complete newb, almost all carbs are cleaned the same way no matter which machine they came from. no mechanical engineering degree or special tools needed for this type of work.

then keep it and sell ur new cub cadet, or sell it as it would be easier and might/should get mo money if it was running. or keep it as a backup.
if i was near u i most def give u $200 for a non starting yamaha, all i hear is great things about them, very expensive to buy them when new.


----------



## Tonamy76 (Dec 18, 2016)

I've waited a while and still no interest. Taking one last shot at getting rid of it before I sell it for scrap metal.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone nearby to get this unit?

I wish I was closer to get and save this blower.........


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm interested. I private messaged you with my contact information.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

JamesReady said:


> I've just ordered a new "18 YS624.... Will be here shortly.
> 
> 
> Your price is good for that one.


=======================================================

Hello James,


Please let us know if the impeller housing and chute were lined with teflon this year.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Tonamy76, I tried to send you my telephone number again.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

leonz said:


> =======================================================
> 
> Hello James,
> 
> ...


Yes, the chute is lined on the sides and the back of the chute.....The impeller housing is NOT lined... Nice "Quiet" machine. No head phones required.

Hoping for snow. The oil dip stick location is really stupid...behind a 4"x4" door and I cannot get my hand in there to check it. Don't care though I usually never check dipsticks....No leaky, No burning oil, no problem...


The other thing..... Pulling the axle pins to move it around in the garage.... Don't do it!! A real PIA to get axle back in right position to insert pins. I built a low wheeled dolly to drive onto, and I can spin it on there...

Hope you enjoy your 624...

James


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I wish I had a 624 or 1028 to go along with my Toro Pups.


----------



## Tonamy76 (Dec 18, 2016)

evh is the proud owner of the YS624 that was taking up space in my garage, so it's no longer available. I sent him the service and owner's manual, but he might be reaching out to people here with questions. The best part is that he showed me that my Cub Cadet has electric start. I had no idea....


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Great.


I'm glad it did not make it to the scrap pile, one more saved.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry, have not been here for a while.

No, the impeller area is not lined, just the 3 sides of the chute.

It works better than I can control it......way too many levers and things..... It's NOT my ole 1987 Craftsman (just point-n-go)..hehe

Takes getting used to the tranny control on the left side..... I'm sure I'll love it after a few uses..

James


----------

